# Success: Musicmatch Jukebox 7.5 with Internet Explorer 7



## jstuyts (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Musicmatch Jukebox fans,

I finally figured out how to run Musicmatch Jukebox 7.5 if Internet Explorer 7 is installed (on Windows XP). The steps are very simple:

Download and install Multiple IE: http://tredosoft.com/Multiple_IE
Copy the DLLs from folder C:\Program Files\MultipleIEs\IE6 to the folder containing mmjb.exe
In the folder of mmjb.exe create/change the manifest file, mmjb.exe.manifest:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<assembly xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v1" manifestVersion="1.0">
  <assemblyIdentity processorArchitecture="*" version="6.1.0.0" type="win32" name="MMJB"  />
  <description>MusicMatch Jukebox</description>
  <dependency>
    <dependentAssembly>
      <assemblyIdentity type="win32" name="Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" version="6.0.0.0" publicKeyToken="6595b64144ccf1df" language="*" processorArchitecture="*" />
    </dependentAssembly>
  </dependency>
  <file name="BROWSELC.DLL" />
  <file name="browseui.dll" />
  <file name="dispex.dll" />
  <file name="dxtmsft.dll" />
  <file name="dxtrans.dll" />
  <file name="jscript.dll" />
  <file name="mshtml.dll" />
  <file name="shdocvw.dll" />
  <file name="urlmon.dll" />
  <file name="vbscript.dll" />
  <file name="Wininet.dll" />
  <file name="xpsp2res.dll" />
</assembly>
```
Start Musicmatch Jukebox and reenjoy your music!

Kind regards,

Johan Stuyts


----------



## miketech32 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats great!
I've kept using MM 7.5 for many years now. On several occasions i've had problems with it and had to do some hacking to get it going again. Today i happend to upgrade IE6 to IE7 and sure enought MM stopped working. I found your post and it worked exactly as described and got MM 7.5 running with IE7. Incidentally given the way you have suggested it is possible to un-install the multiple_IE thing after as you have copied the files needed. I have done this and still all is fine.

Funny co-incidence, looks like you just posted this solution today, just in in time for google to index it and then for me to find it same day!


----------



## jstuyts (Nov 28, 2008)

I am glad I could help. And you are right, uninstalling Multiple IE is not a problem.


----------



## Martindale (Dec 8, 2008)

It's great that i can now use MM7 again. However, when i press the Burn button, that part just hangs. MMJBBurn lists in the Processes in Task Manager but it does not display. Everything else works fine. 

Is there one or more DLL's mmjbburn uses from IE6 that are needed to get it to work?? With IE6, burn works 100%.

I am using MM 7.50.3103.


----------



## jstuyts (Nov 28, 2008)

I do not use Musicmatch to burn CDs, so I did not test that part. You can try to create a manifest file for mmjbburn.exe similar to the one for mmjb.exe. You probably only have to change the application name specified in the first assemblyIdentity entry. If necessary repeat it for the other executables in the Musicmatch program directory.


----------



## Martindale (Dec 8, 2008)

Making a new manifest file for MMJBBurn worked perfectly. Everything now works 100%.

Thanks muchly.


----------

